# World Alliance of Reformed Churches



## arapahoepark (May 14, 2013)

What do people think of the World Alliance of Reformed churches?
I did see this in a thread however:


> The CRC was expelled for allowing women to become ministers and other liberal trends. They're fitting in quite nicely with liberal ecumenism, spearheading the union of the World Alliance of Reformed (sic) Churches and the Reformed (sic) Ecumenical Synod/Council.


besides the CRC, what of the churches around the world involved?


----------



## Romans922 (May 14, 2013)

World Alliance of Reformed Churches - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2013)

In the list from the article that Elder Barnes posted, look at the US denominations involved, with which you might be more familiar. Every denomination is more liberal than the NAPARC churches and range from moderate (EPC, CRC) to very liberal (PCUSA, UCC).


----------

